# On the countdown now



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

3 of my girls that are due in 2 to 3 weeks. First one is Star, Second one is Cocoa and third is Prissy. One more is due soon after. It is exciting waiting for them. Don't plan on keeping any of the babies. We'll see how that works out!!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

I don't start kidding until March so I'm containing my excitement watching everyone else kidding. Wishing everything goes smoothly for you!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Yes, good luck! (And good luck not keeping any of the cute little kids too!)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding! My kiddos aren't due until March either :/


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

I'll have some more around Feb to Apr. if my calculations are correct.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Exciting! What type of buck are they all bred to?


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

100% Purebred New Zealand Kiko.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good. Happy kidding.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Exciting! I have 5 does due first week in Dec. I'm starting to get impatient! Good luck with ur girls! They look great!


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

I just found out that they really love Acorns. They think I am giving them candy. And the dried Sycamore leaves they crunch them up like potato chips.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh yes - it is acorn season here and when I open the gate to let the gals out after work they literally run to the patch of oak trees!


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

Gave the goats some Pumpkin today. Most of them didn't seem to care for it. Of course Cocoa ate it, she'll eat anything. I wasn't sure how to fix it to give to them. So I cut it up into small mouth size pieces. The chickens love it though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh yes, they love all that and the way you prepared it for them is correct.


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

My poor Cocoa is getting pretty miserable. She will cough sometime and when she coughs she pees. I am getting so anxious for her to kid. She always has beautiful babies. For a Grandma several times over she does really well. Watching them closely now in case they have them early. but should be around the first week in Nov. Calculating it to be around Nov. 3rd. It's supposed to be 48 degrees here this weekend. Which is a little cool for us here in North Florida.


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

More recent pictures of the soon to be mommas. Thought it might be fun to have people predict the exact day and see who comes closest! Anyone interested? First 2 (Tan) is Star. Next 3 (Dk Brown & White) is Cocoa, Next 2 (Mostly White) is Prissy and the last 2 (Tan on her neck and butt) is Cindy Lou. I know that I guessed around Nov. 3rd but that is just a guess.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Looking closer! I predict that Prissy, the mostly white, will kid on Oct 28. The first 2 will kid Nov 1, the last doe will wait another 6 weeks.


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

This is fun! I think it will be a race between Prissy and Cocoa, but Star wouldn't surprise me either. The last one doesn't usually bag up until the last minute.


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

Prissy looks like she has dropped and looked really miserable all day. The kids are really active. But it still looks to be a close race. If no babies by morning, I'll take some more pics.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Any news? Looks like I was wrong about Prissy kidding on the 28th! Am I gonna get any right for tomorrow?


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

You missed a little bit! Cocoa delivered a boy and a girl about 45 min. ago after about 3 hours of labor. The one on the left is the boy and the one on the right more like Cocoa is the girl.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very cute  Congrats!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats!!!! Such cuties!


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

Prissy had twin Boys this afternoon. Both are mostly white like her. One has the same markings on it's head that Prissy has in dark brown. The other is the same except the markings on it's head is light tan. I'll post pictures of them tomorrow. Everyone is doing fine and I am waiting to see if Star has hers tonight or tomorrow. Cocoa's were bouncing around this evening after sleeping most of the day. Cocoa's udder and Teats are so big it took them most of the day before they got the hang of latching on. They really have a mouth full! Prissy has small teats and hers learned to find them and latch on almost immediately. I am very tired tonight. I need to get some sleep so I can start all over again tomorrow with Star! Hubby and I will be celebrating our 55 Wedding Anniversary on the 4th


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow! Congratulations! They are so cute. Hopefully Star will wait till tomorrow and you can rest up before then. And Congrats on 55 yrs! That's awesome!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

Cocoa's little boy will be called Rambo. My Buck is named Tritan and I keep wanting to call him Rambo so this one had to be Rambo. Then Prissy had 2 boys so The darker one is Rocky and the other one is Terminator. When the two little boys were first born they were all legs. They have the longest legs. Still haven't named the little girl. Someone called her Cocoa Junior when she saw her and my daughter suggested calling her CJ. She was a lot darker while she was still wet but I think she will be much lighter than mama.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All are cute congrats.


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

We went out to dinner tonight and when we got home just before dark I went out to check on the goats and there was Rambo out of the pen exploring. He got out under the gate and didn't know how to get back in. He sure was glad to get back in with Momma. Went straight to the Milk Bar. I had to fix it so that he can't get out again. Star is still keeping us guessing. She had twin boys the last time. Hope she has twin girls this time. This might be my year for bucklings.


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

Star broke out with 'Star Wars' today. A beautiful boy "Darth" Vader and Princess "Leia". They are absolutely the most spry and healthy babies I have ever had. I noticed this morning Star had a big ugly angry bloody spot about the size of a soft ball on one side of her udder. Her leg rubbed it raw. That side almost touched the ground. I sent pics to the vet and she asked if it was maybe Mastitis. I checked and it was soft and cool so she said to just keep putting vaseline or udder balm on it and do what I was doing. The darker one on the right is Darth and the lighter one on the left is Leia. They haven't found the Milk Bar yet though.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Gosh they're so cute! 

I hope you figure out what's wrong with her udder.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! So adorable! Hope they figured out nursing or you might need to help them latch on.


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

They were only an hour or two old when I was looking at them. They will figure it out, I've never had to help one latch on. They always figure it out even if it takes them 8 or 10 hours. I always worry about them until they figure it out, but they do better if I just leave them alone. Less frustration for me and them. Her udder just got rubbed raw because it was so full it was being rubbed raw by her leg. The vet said we could milk her out, but she didn't really want to do that. Since she has had the babies I think them nursing will re leave that fullness and it won't continue rubbing and it will get well. I'll keep Udder Balm on it until it heals.


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

The new babies are nursing and thriving fine now and the other four is bouncing and jumping around. Trying to climb up on their momma's backs. Staying out with momma all day and getting shut up in the pens with momma all night. Cocoa's babies appear to be eating the grain. Someone told me they don't eat that young that they are mimmicking their mommas. But I have watched them chewing it up and I don't see it falling on the ground. It is going somewhere. Not a lot but a little.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How old are they now? My kids consistently start eating grain at about two weeks.


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

They were born on the 3rd. Two in the morning and two in the afternoon. The morning ones are the ones that look like they are nibbling.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, that is early!


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

Things not going real well with Star right now. Yesterday I noticed she wasn't eating much and when she ate some acorns out of my hand her breath was really hot. Took her temp and it was 107.6. Called the vet and she said to give her Penicillin and Banamine. I checked on her just before I went to bed and she was drinking some water and then ate some of her feed. This morning her temp was back down to 104.5 and I thought she was better, but still not eating much and not acting like she felt well. This afternoon her temp was back up to 106.4 so called the vet to come out. The one side of her udder is really big and not as soft as the other side. The vet flushed some gunk out of her uterus and gave her med to make her uterus contract to get rid of anything else left in there. And she got Tomorrow put into her udder and Banamine for the temp and discomfort. So tomorrow I am to put another syringe of the Tomorrow in the udder and continue with the Banamine and Penicillin until her temp stays below 103. Really surprised that she is having this problem after having such healthy babies and having them so easy. With all the placenta that I saw after the babies were born I would have thought that all of it came out.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Poor thing. That's a super high fever! :shocked:
Glad you got the vet out. You can give raw cloves of garlic to prevent parasites, fight mastitis, and boost the immune system.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

hope she gets better quickly!


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Poor thing. That's a super high fever! :shocked:
> Glad you got the vet out. You can give raw cloves of garlic to prevent parasites, fight mastitis, and boost the immune system.


Some of my goats will eat the garlic, I can't remember if she is one of them or not. I will try to give her some. I gave her some Molasses and she seemed to enjoy it. Hope she will be eating better this morning. It is still dark so I am waiting for some daylight.


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

Wow! Poor thing! How is she doing?


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

Temps still running 106.4 and there abouts. Hoping the Penicillin gets that infection under control soon. Got the other syringe of Today into her udder and massaged in. The vet thought she would be better than that by now. She's going to check in with me again tomorrow. She said there could still be some placenta that needs to be cleaned out. I hope not and that things will be on the uphill by morning. She's not eating a lot. Little bit of grain, some hay and acorns and a few Alfalfa Cubes. I'm going to get some Alfalfa Hay tomorrow. I tried to get her to drink some Gatorade, but she only sipped a little bit. She did take some Red Cell this morning. What else can I try to get her to consume that will give her some strength and stamina?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The vet didn't give you banamine or meloxicam for fever? Alfalfa hay, alfalfa pellets. Greens like kale.


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

Yes, I already had the Banamine and she said to give here 2 CC's twice a day, every 12 hours. I'll get her some Kale and I thought I would give her a branch of some green leaves, either pine or Oak and see if she will eat that.


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

Star seems to be much better this morning. And she is eating like she is hungry. Her temp was 103.5 and there was a dried bloody spot about the size of a saucer in the grass. Hoping that is the last of the gunk in her Uterus. Her temp ran in the 106+ all weekend and while she didn't reject her babies she acted like she just didn't have the strength or the will to care for them. When she would stand up they would try to nurse, but would go from one teat to the other like there just wasn't anything satisfying there. She lay around most of the weekend and would only eat acorns out of my hand and just picked at her food or hay. I didn't sleep well because I just knew that every time I went out there I would find her dead. The babies started hollering a lot and would nibble at my jeans like they were hungry. They were actually starving to death. I had a hard time but finally got them to nurse from a bottle. Now they are little pigs. The girl has the runs this morning and didn't want to take her last bottle. I had put some Pedialyte in it. I was talking to my good 'goat' friend. She is the one I got my goats from. When I was thinking of naming the babies I was trying to think of something to go with Star and thought of Star Wars. I didn't know anything about the movie so I googled Characters from Star Wars. I came up with Darth Vader and Princess Leia. My friend told me that Luke Skywalker and Princess Leia were twins so I changed it to Luke and Leia. So this morning when I was talking to her she said she thought I had jinxed Star by naming the babies after the Star Wars twins because their mother had 'died' in the movie. Boy I am glad things are looking up now!!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Congrats I have three does I know for sure they are going to deliver late December early January


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

Cindy Lou is the next to deliver. I'm not sure but think it should be within a few weeks. She hasn't started her udder yet. But my friend that I got her from said that she surprised her when she had babies there because she had babies before she really got an udder. Guess it is a last minute thing with her. Then I have others that should be due late Feb and Early March.


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

The vet came out again to check on Star. Her temp is down in the morning and seems to go up in the evenings, but not as high as it was. Her tail and that area seems to be damp and nasty. She washed her out again and got some more gunk and started her on an additional antibiotic Ceftiflex in addition to the Penicillin. She is certain that the problems we are having is the Mycoplasma even though the culture results are not back yet. Earlier in January I let a friend bring his two girls over to visit our buck and I am not sure that he didn't bring something with them. He has lost several goats since then and hasn't had them checked out for anything. I will never do that again.


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

One of my does Ariel had triplets last Friday. 2 boys and 1 girl. Only 1 little boy survived. We were not home so don't know what happened. The little girl was completely cleaned off and the other little boy was still in the sack. This goat only had one boy last year. She got bred too soon and she was only 10 months when she had the boy last year. I never even thought she was carrying triplets this time. She is the best mother. I have 6 more that are due within the next couple of weeks. One of them was one of triplets and was small when she got bred. I have worried about her the entire time. She seems to be doing fine so far but I am watching her very close as she might need some help. One of the others has delivered several times and last time she had triplets. The others are first time Moms to Be. And then I have one more that will deliver in June. One of my Bucks from last year went to a friend's farm. He has sired 12 babies this year and 11 of them have been bucks and only 1 doe. Right now he isn't too pleased with those results. I told him not to get discouraged next year they might be all girls!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

Butterfinger had a little doe today. I thought it would only be one because she was not very big. Then Milkyway followed behind with twin bucklings. She is the one that I had been worrying about. She didn't have any problems having them because they are very tiny. She didn't seem to have any interest in them. We cleaned them off and then she would butt them away when they tried to get close to her. She gave them a flip a few times. We were trying to figure out how to handle the situation. So husband and daughter helped me hold her and made her let them nurse. She didn't seem to mind. Husband had her by the head, I had a hold of both her legs and daughter put the babies to the teats. They sucked hungerly and I even turned her legs loose and husband was petting, but not holding her down and she allowed them to nurse. Then when we turned her loose with them in the pen she seemed to accept them better and stopped butting them. She was nuzzling and talking to them. I hope she will catch on her momma duties real soon. Butterfinger took over momma duties immediately. I think 2 more will have theirs maybe even tomorrow. they are huge and I believe they will have twins. These are all first time moms.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats!!

Glad she accepted them


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

Milkyway still won't let them nurse unless she is restrained. We put the halter on her and fasten it to the fence. She will let them nurse, but she won't stand still for them to nurse unless she is restrained. Don't know how long this will last before they get strong enough to Make her let them nurse without her being restrained. I am going to put them on scheduled nursing periods until they get a little more weight on them. Butterfinger seems to be taking care of her little girl like she should. She's still skinny, but nursing normally and in a few days she should be filling out nicely. Still have 3 more due real soon and another I'm not sure about as I thought she would have it/them in Feb. but that is not going to happen. She had triplets last time and when she is laying on her right side her top side has very visible activity in there. But she has not started her udder yet. And she usually gets an udder early. Then I have another one that should be due around June 13th.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats 

Try milking her out some so she isn't so tight in the udder, then try her kids on her. It hurts and they will not stand still for their babies without relief. You will have to watch that, when she looks tight, milking some out will help.


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

We were out trimming hooves today and watching Milkyway closer and saw her letting the babies nurse without being restrained. And she is nuzzling and talking to them. They are bouncing around, but still very thin. She has plenty of milk. Her teats are very tiny, probably only about an in. and a half. The first one born seems to be thriving a little more than the other one. But I think he will soon catch up. I named them Pete and Repeat. Pete being the one born first and repeat the second born. Pic is Butterfinger and her little doe named Bella.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad they are doing well.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Those names are awesome!!  Glad she's letting them nurse.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sweet. 

Terrific to hear she is accepting and caring for them.

If she is a first time kidder, their teats will be a bit smaller, and really hard to milk I know. Next time she kids they may be a bit bigger. 

Being thin check her for worms and cocci in case if you haven't, kidding is stressful.


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

Jelly Bean had a boy and a girl. Jack and Jill. Jack has 2 white feet. His daddy only has one white foot. I love Jack's ears. Jelly Bean is a first time Mom and she is such a good momma.


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

Tootsie Roll is due soon and so is Hershey. We had one have her triplets on a Fri. 2 weeks ago. Only one little boy survived. Then a week later on Sat. Milky Way had her twin boys Pete and Repete. And a week later on Sunday Jelly Bean had her twins. So I predict that Tootsie or Hershey or both of them will have theirs next Monday. We'll see how that works out.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They're so cute! Congrats 

Sorry you lost the two  Do you know what caused it?


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

Wish I did. She only had one boy last year, a very beasty boy. We had to really stretch her to get the head through and then everything went well. She was really young when she got pregnant by a friend's Buck. Then this year I had no idea that she was carrying triplets. I didn't think she was that big. She was out in the pasture with all the other goats and we were not at home. We found her with the one and started looking to see if there was anymore anywhere and found the one little boy still in the sack and the little girl completely cleaned off and looking normal except she was dead.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry for the loss. 

But congrats on the cute babies.


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

Tootsie just couldn't wait til next Monday. Her little boy and girl were born a couple hours ago. Boy first and little girl butt first about 5 minutes later. She had them really fast. She is being a very good first time Mom. And babies have good sets of lungs. Nursing right away. Maybe Hershey will have hers next Monday. Then sometime within about a month Puff will have hers. She had Triplets last year. And one more should have babies in June. She was only in with the buck about 24 hours and she said she had enough of him and wanted out. That was Friday Jan. 13th. Pics soon.


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

The newest Boy and Girl. Tootsie's Babes. Still wet and wobbly.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Congrats! I cant wait for my girls to birth in July!!!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Aww, they are so pretty! Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

Hershey had one Big Boy today. He is a chunk just like his daddy was last year on April 25th. They both have the same white left front foot. Kinda hard not to know who his daddy is.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So cute


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Awe, matching hooves. How adorable!!!


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

His name is Samson and he is doing so good. Very healthy and chunky. Daughter had to help her a little because his head was hard to get out as she is a first time Mom.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Awww, he's SO CUTE!!! :clap::applaud::greengrin:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Aw, very cute  
Congrats!


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

When daughter was trying to help get him out she had her finger inside and was trying to stretch her so the head could come through, he was sucking her finger!


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

Puff is due any day now. She still is not getting an udder and she has always before at least a month before kidding. She had triplets last time. She is huge and her legs seem to be getting shorter and she has a harder time walking/waddling. Then I have another one that should kid in June around the middle of the month. And another one that may kid soon. Her name is Lollipop. Don't know when she got pregnant because she has been in with the male for several months. She has had a lot of problems and didn't seem to be able to get pregnant for a while. She doesn't get along with the other does and they don't like her either. She had Precocious Udder at 5 months and her teats and udder are not normal. If she has kids I don't think she would be able to nurse them. We'll just have to wait and see. She needs to be culled as she is not useful for anything. She has a skin condition around her eyes and I have to put Neosporin on them all the time. They will clear up but it comes right back.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Good luck!!


----------

